# Tiny Life at Tiny Marsh



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry for the pic heavy thread.   All these shots were taken the same day at Tiny Marsh and thought I would dedicate a thread to it.   If someone can identify some of these let me know.

All the shots were taken with Oly 300mm+MC-14  and Oly 60mm Macro.  Better with original image.

1.



Bee by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Little green grasshopper - identify? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Little green grasshopper - identify? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Shadfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



Beetle by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

7.



Monarch Caterpiller by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

8.



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

9.



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

10.



Dragonfly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow those are very cool! Love the grasshopper in particular.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 10, 2017)

Great set.

Sorry I'm no use for ID's.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

BlackSheep said:


> Wow those are very cool! Love the grasshopper in particular.





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> 
> Sorry I'm no use for ID's.




Thank you!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 11, 2017)

Excellent set!  I especially like the 6 and 10.


----------



## baturn (Jul 11, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice.  I like 1 and 2 the best.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent set!  I especially like the 6 and 10.





baturn said:


> Great stuff!





Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  I like 1 and 2 the best.



Thanks all!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice set i think number 5 is a shad fly


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set i think number 5 is a shad fly



First your correcting me on birds now insects.     I was talking to another photographer I met at the marsh who seemed to know quite a bit about insects and showed him this shot.   He thought it was a dragonfly just out of the nymph stage.   Maybe he didn't get a good look from my lcd screen.   You are definitely correct.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 11, 2017)

7, 8, 9, and 10 and winners! I particularly like 9!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 11, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> 7, 8, 9, and 10 and winners! I particularly like 9!



Thanks!  I really like the curl of the leaf perch in #9.


----------

